# R33 GTR Indicator surround NSF series 1 style



## Maca_1983 (Sep 22, 2015)

As title really, stone has cracked some of the surround fins


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Maca, we are breaking 3 R33GTR right now.

call 01429 838885


----------

